# Making switches safer



## RJ2 (Jan 14, 2008)

Fabricated some plexi paddle switch add ins . 
Added the common 2 pole paddle switch cheap replacements switches , shown on lathe,but the machines with mag starters I made thes plates .Very simple and absolutely great , convenient and with drill presses an added safety dimension.


----------



## ProjectDad (3 mo ago)

Very neat!


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

Brilliant! Any hack that improves the shop…_safety especially…_ is a win in my book!


----------



## OhhCrap (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you for this post.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Honestly when I read the title I had a flashback of the switches that my mom use to give and they were not safe at all.


----------



## jwoodcraft (7 mo ago)

Nice!


----------

